# Kayelle's stuffed portabellas (pictures)



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2011)

Start with large portabella mushrooms, oiled and salted....
Lay a slice of Havarti and Swiss cheese in each cap.






Combine cooked tri colored rice with squeezed dry cooked chopped spinach, seasoned well with the juice of a fresh lemon, and salt/pepper.  Mound on top of cheese. 




Lay raw shrimp on top of rice mixture.




Mix one cup of Panko bread crumbs with some chopped parsley and 4 Tbs. of melted butter.  Carefully mound on top of shrimp, and sprinkle with paprika.
Bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes.




Dinner is served!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG!  Those look fantastic!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 14, 2011)

Ooooooh, Kayelle!  That's so nice.  I love portabellas!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful, Kayelle! Bet they were good!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 15, 2011)

and some people don't like leftovers!?!?  Nice work...I know those were so good!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those look awful! Awfully good that is lol! There goes my healthy eating plan


----------



## BigAL (Aug 15, 2011)

Homerun!  That looks fantastic!  Saved to fav's.

Nice job!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

Very very nice, Kay. What a great combination of ingredients you came up with to stuff the portobellos with.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayelle, that is a clean-out-the-fridge MASTERPIECE!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the nice compliments, guys. 

Those bella's were huge, and I saved half of mine for lunch.  Like so many things, it was even better today.
I'm thinking this would be a great for a party , and it's really a meal unto itself, but for the life of me I can't think of what to serve with it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for the nice compliments, guys.
> 
> Those bella's were huge, and I saved half of mine for lunch.  Like so many things, it was even better today.
> I'm thinking this would be a great for a party , and it's really a meal unto itself, but for the life of me I can't think of what to serve with it.
> Any ideas?



How about couscous? Or some crisp ciabatta and fresh green salad?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

I always have a hard time with choosing something to go along with a stuffed portobello, too. Probably because I don't know which is supposed to be the side, the bello or the other food.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> Kayelle, that is a clean-out-the-fridge MASTERPIECE!


Blimey snickers you grow mushrooms in your fridge


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blimey snickers you grow mushrooms in your fridge


 
I wish!  I have tried but the white, green and/or black gunk never seems to take the shape of a mushroom


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayelle, those are simply amazing!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayelle,
you just gave me dinner for tomorro or wed. Thanks this one looks wonderful.
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for the nice compliments, guys.
> 
> Those bella's were huge, and I saved half of mine for lunch.  Like so many things, it was even better today.
> I'm thinking this would be a great for a party , and it's really a meal unto itself, but for the life of me I can't think of what to serve with it.
> Any ideas?



That looks delicious.  To serve with it, how about something like a citrus salad?  Even a chilled salad of roasted veggies could look pretty along side.


----------



## grandmaofgirls (Sep 13, 2011)

They look delicious  I will have to try to make them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandmaofgirls (Sep 13, 2011)

How about Humus with flatbread?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 13, 2011)

wow


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Start with large portabella mushrooms, oiled and salted....
> Lay a slice of Havarti and Swiss cheese in each cap.
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  Do you serve those as a plated hors d'oeuvre?  Can you make them up in the morning and keep them in the fridge until dinner time? What size shrimp do you use?

These look excellent.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 14, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> WOW!  Do you serve those as a plated hors d'oeuvre?  Can you make them up in the morning and keep them in the fridge until dinner time? What size shrimp do you use?
> 
> These look excellent.



No, those were the main event for our dinner June.  That favorite oval pan of mine from Poland is 9X13 so that gives and idea about how huge the Portabella's are. Obviously they could be done with Crimini mushrooms for hors d'oeuvres however. I don't see any reason why they can't be made ahead for the fridge till dinner time.  Those were med. size *raw* shrimp,  and the nice thing was that all the components of the recipe cooked in the perfect amount of time in the oven.
Thanks to you, and everyone for the nice compliments.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2011)

mmmm  I was thinking one apiece as a plated first course.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 14, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> mmmm  I was thinking one apiece as a plated first course.



I misunderstood June.  Yes they would be fantabulous as a plated first course!!
They were more than enough for our dinner though.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I misunderstood June. Yes they would be fantabulous as a plated first course!!
> They were more than enough for our dinner though.


 Those looked humongous.  Yes, I'm sure they were enough for dinner!  But all portobello's are not that big.  I'm dying to try them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 14, 2011)

I would eat that in a heartbeat!


----------

